# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  मोटापा घटायें डांस करके

## Krishna

डांस देखना सभी को अच्छा लगता है |  
मोटापे से ग्रसित लोग जिनको योगा और जिम जाना बोरिंग लगता है वे डांस के द्वारा मोटापे पर नियंत्रण पा सकते हैं। डांस करने से हमारा मनोरंजन होता है साथ ही पूरे शरीर की कसरत हो जाती है। हर रोज डांस करने से पूरा शरीर स्वस्*थ रहता है।

----------


## Krishna

डांस का दिमाग पर भी प्रतिकूल असर होता है जिससे मन प्रसन्नचित्त रहता है क्योंकि आपको लगता है कि आपने जमकर मस्ती की है। जो लोग थोडी देर तक भी डांस करते हैं उनको मोटापे की समस्या नहीं होती है। जो लोग मोटे हैं अगर वो हर रोज डांस करें तो मोटापा की समस्या से निजात पाया जा सकता है। डांस फ्लोर पर कम से कम 5 मिनट डांस करने मात्र से शरीर की तीस कैलोरी बर्न हो जाती है। जो लोग कम उम्र में ही डांस करना शुरू कर देते हैं उनको कम तनाव होता है।

----------


## Krishna

..............................

----------


## Krishna

*क्या कहता है रिसर्च -*एक अध्ययन में यह सामने आया है कि जो लोग कम उम्र से ही डांस में हिस्सा लेने लगते हैं उनका मोटापा तो कम होता ही है साथ ही तनाव जैसी समस्याओं का भी सामना नहीं करना पड़ता। इसके अलावा फास्ट और ट्रेडीशनल दोनों तरह के डांस में हिस्सा लेने वालों को अन्य लोगों की तुलना में तनाव कम रहता है।

----------


## Krishna

डांस के जरिए मोटापे पर नियंत्रण – 


अगर आप मोटापे के शिकार हैं लेकिन आपको जिम या योगा करना अच्छा नहीं लगता है तो डांस आपके लिए बहुत अच्छा ऑप्शन है। आइए हम आपको बताते हैं कैसे डांस करके मोटापा कम किया जा सकता है।

----------


## Krishna

डांस मस्ती और सेलीब्रेशन के लिए किया जाता है, लेकिन इस मस्ती और सेलीब्रेशन के द्वारा आपके शरीर में मौजूद अतिरिक्त चर्बी को कम कर मोटापा पर नियंत्रण पाया जा सकता है।
सबसे पहले अपना मनपसंद गाना चुनकर डांस कीजिए। अपने म्यूजिक सिस्टम के जरिए कमरे में या छत पर सुबह-सुबह गाने की धुन पर डांस कीजिए।
सालसा और बेले डांस करने से कमर के पास मौजूद अतिरिक्त चर्बी समाप्त होती है।

----------


## Krishna

हिप-हॉप और सालसा शरीर से ज्यादा मात्रा में कैलोरी को जलाता है।
जो लोग ज्यादा तेजी से डांस नहीं कर पाते हैं और लो-मोशन डांस करते हैं उनकी भी कैलोरी बर्न होती है।
घर में ही तेज संगीत बजाकर एरोबिक्सन कीजिए, एरोबिक्स भी एक प्रकार का डांस ही है। एरोबिक्स के विभिन्न स्टेप्स से शरीर में जमे फैट को कम किया जा सकता है।

----------


## Krishna

डांस के दौरान हमारे हाथों-पैरों के साथ ही पूरे शरीर की एक्सरसाइज हो जाती है। डांस करने के दौरान शरीर का ब्लड सर्कुलेशन बहुत तेज होता है।
डांस करने से पूरे शरीर की मांसपेशियों पर भी काफी खिंचाव पडता है।
डिस्को में जाकर मस्ती के साथ डांस किया जा सकता है।
अगर आप हर रोज 30 मिनट भी डांस करते हैं तो एक महीने में 5-10 किलो तक वजन कम किया जा सकता है।

----------


## Krishna

अगर आपको अच्छे तरीके से डांस करना नहीं आता है तो कोई बात नहीं। सबके सामने डांस करने में आपको अगर घबराहट होती है तो अकेले कमरे में अपने मनपंसद गाने को लगाकर डांस कीजिए। खाते समय गाना सुनने से भी मोटापा कम होता है। खाने के दौरान मनपसंद गाना सुनने से आप आराम से और धीर-धीरे चबा-चबाकर खाना खाते हैं जिससे वजन कम होता है।

----------

